# no babies yet



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Shes laid flat out on her bed and slept all day.. is this a good or bad thing?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

She's fine.... they get so tired in the later days.

Signs of early labour are hard to spot in cats... especially if you're used to dogs. They may pant, but many don't. You may see a 'show' but cats being so fastidious, you're more likely to miss it than see it. Some cats go off their food when birth is imminent - others will eat a 3-course meal minutes before the first kitten arrives. Some relax, bout others get extra lively and want to be out climbing trees! (not advisable!).

If she will let you take her temperature (only ever had one girl that would let me take that liberty!!) you notice a drop in temp 12-ish hours before first stage labour - as you do with dogs.

Just make sure she is kept indoors - preferably confined to the room you want her to give birth in. My girl managed to slip out & disappear last year and I ended up panicking & leafletting the whole area thinking she had escaped and was giving birth under someone's garden shed! 12 hours later I discovered her in a tiny inaccessible corner in my spare room with her 6 babies. She had totally ignored all my searching and calling and eventually came out demaning food & water! 

Litter tray provided of course, in the room of choice. Provide some nice comfy nests in boxes if you haven't already done so.

She may want you there at the birth or like mine, perfectly happy to do it all on her own. There wasn't a speck of blood or mess in the little place she'd found, on top of a pile of paper files behind a roll of carpet!

Sure you will be back here soon with news of the kittens 

Gotta be patient, I'm afraid and wait for her to decide in her own time


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I like to think it's a good thing, although that may just be my sleep deprived mind. Otherwise I would be driven insane, Poppy is on day 67 and as we all know they can go between day 61-70 so, sigh!

Lots of nesting today though and last night, noisy nesting. I don't know whose idea it was to put newspapers inside the covering for my un-used cat radiator bed but it's noisy.

Actually, it was my idea, noisy is good I may miss it otherwise. I even went out for an hour just to see if she was waiting on me leaving her.

That didn't work either.  I also had to post-pone an interview I had tomorrow, is she hasn't had them by Sunday, well, I may self implode.

*and* because they are all sold I keep getting "are they here yet" phone calls. FGS! I will phone you when they are here. I may lose some potential owners this weekend.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

:lol:

im not sure when shes due.. eek she was caught by one of the local toms


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> im not sure when shes due.. eek she was caught by one of the local toms


Put some newspaper in her potential nesting boxes - it's not a bad thing for her to give birth on as long as the room is warm. But mainly, they do tend to nest a bit and the sound of paper being shredded can be the very first sign that kittens are on their way.

Or, because cats are contrary...... not! My first Siamese girl shredded paper and cardboard all day & all night for weeks before the kittens were born. By the time they were due the cardboard box was one inch high all round. :lol: As she was in my bedroom, I lost a lot of sleep due to her constant ripping, so before I had a second litter from her I invested in a proper wooden kittening box and run!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Okay more signs to look for:

Popping: Like little bubbles popping in her tummy as the kittens drop down. When they are right down, ready to drop it may look your girl is thinner at the sides but infact kittens have dropped ready to pop out.

Nesting: Looking for areas to give birth. I have 3 birth boxes in my bedroom at the moment and all day Poppy has been looking elsewhere, behind TV Unit, underwear drawer etc.

Erm..

Licking of privates, this may just be every so often to begin and she may have discharge but you may not se it as she will lick it away but as her contractions kick in she will lick even more and her lady bits will open up gradually to allow birth.

Lots of grooming.

Lots of purring.

Popping in and out of her litter tray as if she needs a wee but doesn't. Often they also empty their bowels prior to birth.

Poppy has been eating little tiny snacks all week but today nothing at all, (could be a sign or not).

Teats go huge pink, even pinker than their normal pregnancy pinkness, you may see some colostrum on the ends.

She may become wary of other animals.

So that'ssome of the signs, I have all of them but no kittens!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Put some newspaper in her potential nesting boxes - it's not a bad thing for her to give birth on as long as the room is warm. But mainly, they do tend to nest a bit and the sound of paper being shredded can be the very first sign that kittens are on their way.
> 
> Or, because cats are contrary...... not! My first Siamese girl shredded paper and cardboard all day & all night for weeks before the kittens were born. By the time they were due the cardboard box was one inch high all round. :lol: As she was in my bedroom, I lost a lot of sleep due to her constant ripping, so before I had a second litter from her I invested in a proper wooden kittening box and run!


Can you belive I had a perfect ottoman and my husband through it out a few weeks ago!! ARGHH! Yes Poppy has almost demolished her box, she doesn't like crate & box 1, well she likes to sit in it pulling thigs from the Linen cupboard beside it!

I feel like taking it down and letting her have her way which is obviously the linen cupboard now actually! It has all my "essential items" on top though and I bought it for this purpose and she just ignores it?!

I have even sat in it with her. 

Right I am going away to not think about kittens. Chin up RachyBobs but don't you dare let her have them before mine!  

I am actually wondering if they can "hold them in"!


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

ah she's gorgeous and looks very pregnant Im sure it wont be long! Im excited as my cats nipples pinked up today so looks like kittens will be arriving in 6 weeks time! Keep us posted and look forward to seeing photos. The tom that mated with my Honey looks just like your girl  
Mellowma I hope your Poppy goes into labour soon I keep looking on here for news lol!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh I will be shouting from the rooftops when she does. I will post on here, as soon as all is well or possibly during depending on the time! 

I get very over excited when they come, this is the calm before the storm.

Right, I am off to have some no kitten thoughts.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Okay more signs to look for: When they are right down, ready to drop it may look your girl is thinner at the sides but infact kittens have dropped ready to pop out.


Yes everything drops and the girl can even have a visible hollow each side when standing, between her back muscles and the bulge - her spine may start to feel slightly more prominent because the muscles are relaxing and getting ready.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Her nipples are big and very pink, alot bigger than normal  she tends to just lie out on her back


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Can you belive I had a perfect ottoman and my husband through it out a few weeks ago!! ARGHH! Yes Poppy has almost demolished her box, she doesn't like crate & box 1, well she likes to sit in it pulling thigs from the Linen cupboard beside it!
> 
> I feel like taking it down and letting her have her way which is obviously the linen cupboard now actually! It has all my "essential items" on top though and I bought it for this purpose and she just ignores it?!
> 
> ...


Hi there really hoping that Poppy has her babies this weekend for you. I've been looking on here every day for news of them! Can't wait to hear all about it and see pics. Poppy is beautiful


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

RachyBobs said:


> Her nipples are big and very pink, alot bigger than normal  she tends to just lie out on her back


Sounds like its not long at all then ooh how exciting!:thumbup:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Honeybunch said:


> Sounds like its not long at all then ooh how exciting!:thumbup:


oooooooo lol, i keep checking on her!!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> oooooooo lol, i keep checking on her!!


i'm the same with Squeak, i can see them moving so much i keep thinking it _must _be time for them to come out

I've even tried bribing her

me: Squeak, if you have the kittens today i'll give you a tin of tuna
Squeak: ...
me: ok ok, a whole salmon, deal?
Squeak .. (continues to stare through me)

Oh thinks ive lost another marble :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Good luck to all those with kitttens due, what an exciting time, cameras to the ready please, we want LOTS of kitten pictures !!!!!,:thumbup:..:thumbup:...:thumbup:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Shes been in the box most of the morning.. its a tad on the small side but Ive got a friend bringing a bigger one today!! Again all she has done is eat and sleep! God bless her

Here she is!










How many are you betting she has???

Who ever is right gets a rep!! lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i think 4..........................:thumbup:..:thumbup:....


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i think 5..............


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

ill go with 3


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

If she likes that box Rachy, then let her keep it! Cats do like small spaces to birth in - they use the sides of the box to push & brace themselves with their paws during contractions. And they like to curl up snugly with their babies. The little space that Cuba found in the spare room to have her 6 kittens, was half that size!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> If she likes that box Rachy, then let her keep it! Cats do like small spaces to birth in - they use the sides of the box to push & brace themselves with their paws during contractions. And they like to curl up snugly with their babies. The little space that Cuba found in the spare room to have her 6 kittens, was half that size!


Ah well I will leave her in it then. I have the other box but she just looked at it and went back into that one! Shes been in it all day asleep!


----------



## Slave2Many (May 7, 2010)

you know the small boxes that pampers nappies come in? Well, my queen got inside one of those boxes and birthed 2 kittens - heaven help anyone who tried to move her out - she wasn't having any of it! lol.....


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

ah bless her I think shes going to have 6 kittens! Can't wait for further news


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Honeybunch said:


> ah bless her I think shes going to have 6 kittens! Can't wait for further news


Six would be a lot for a first litter! (if it is her first). Yeah, yeah.... I know my moggie Cuba had six! but that's very unusual... even Siamese/Orientals who are renowned for big litters usually only have up to 5 first time.

Rachy.... put a big load of newspaper under her blanky. It'll insulate the nest & they often like to sit & rip up paper during the early stages; sometimes 'dig' a bit like dogs do. One of mine decided to get under the duvet on my bed and tried to dig through my mattress! But when she starts the ripping up you know it won't be long before babies 

In fact it's not a bad thing for them to birth onto newspaper (inks these days are soy-based and non-toxic). It means you can slide out the top layers after the birth which may be a little stained. There's no rush to change it though unless heavily soiled & wet - it helps the mum & babies feel comfortable with some birth smell around for the first few days.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Six would be a lot for a first litter! (if it is her first). Yeah, yeah.... I know my moggie Cuba had six! but that's very unusual... even Siamese/Orientals who are renowned for big litters usually only have up to 5 first time.
> 
> Rachy.... put a big load of newspaper under her blanky. It'll insulate the nest & they often like to sit & rip up paper during the early stages; sometimes 'dig' a bit like dogs do. One of mine decided to get under the duvet on my bed and tried to dig through my mattress! But when she starts the ripping up you know it won't be long before babies
> 
> In fact it's not a bad thing for them to birth onto newspaper (inks these days are soy-based and non-toxic). It means you can slide out the top layers after the birth which may be a little stained. There's no rush to change it though unless heavily soiled & wet - it helps the mum & babies feel comfortable with some birth smell around for the first few days.


she had a litter last year also there was 5 in that litter, this is her 2nd and her last :thumbup: i took her to be spayed and the vet confirmed her pregnancy so i decided to let her go on with the pregnancy and i will be selling the babies and giving the money to cancer research :thumbup:

thanks for the advice i will do that!! :thumbup: so exciting!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

we have had 2 today so far...one at 4.18pm then nothing, I was just on the way to get her box for emergency vet when out popped another at 8.30pm (girl0. 

i have a feeling I am in for a very long night.


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

mellowma said:


> we have had 2 today so far...one at 4.18pm then nothing, I was just on the way to get her box for emergency vet when out popped another at 8.30pm (girl0.
> 
> i have a feeling I am in for a very long night.


I told you when I came on here I bet Poppy would be having hers lol! Hope all goes well! Well looks like I may not be far out with guessing 6 kittens if she had 5 first time then!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

mellowma said:


> we have had 2 today so far...one at 4.18pm then nothing, I was just on the way to get her box for emergency vet when out popped another at 8.30pm (girl0.
> 
> i have a feeling I am in for a very long night.


Congratulations on the 1st 2 - keep us updated! Hope it's not too long of a night for you x

D xx


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Babies have arrived!! We have 3 gorgeous tabbies! She is black with tabby stripes and she has 1 baby exactly like her and the other too are more silvery! I am so rubbish at sexing so I am not gonna do it  not until they are older when I can see more clearly? lol.. Shes laid there purring her little head of, so proud of them :001_wub:


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

they are sooo sweet and look huge ! well done to all concerned
julie x


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

purrlover said:


> they are sooo sweet and look huge ! well done to all concerned
> julie x


yes there big chunky babies! dunno if thats good or bad?! lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

its good means shes had plenty food. :thumbup: Way to go Volume.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

RachyBobs said:


> yes there big chunky babies! dunno if thats good or bad?! lol


Oh that's good! They are lovely and chunky!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Awwww, they are gorgeous, she looks so much like my Tia x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yaaaay! Babies!!!!! 

They look lovely Rachy - if you do try and sex them it's easier now than before the fur grows more. Doesn't Mum look happy.... and she obviously does love that box!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous babies welldone and congrats! :thumbup:xx


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yaaaay! Babies!!!!!
> 
> They look lovely Rachy - if you do try and sex them it's easier now than before the fur grows more. Doesn't Mum look happy.... and she obviously does love that box!


I think theres 2 boys and 1 girl... :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations I was wrong with my prediction of 6 lol! but you have 3 lovely chunky babies there which is much healthier they look great x:thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're very cute congrats to you and the mum


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh they are beautiful!!! It makes me broody! :lol:

Big huge kisses to Volume and her gorgeous babies! xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

The babies are adorable x


----------

